# Multiple Weeds - Is my yard doomed?



## JayRoly

I recently moved into a house, the former owners did not take care of the grass. I have taken a picture of a section of the yard, but the entire yard seems to just be filled with weeds, no grass. Is it beyond the point of recovery? Almost seems better to put down new sod rather than try to eliminate the weeds and put some grass seed there.

However, I'm a newbie to yard management so would love to hear if I can recover from this without new sod.


----------



## atticus

You can 100% recover. The key in your situation is just going to be patience. Sod would be the instant gratification route, but with a bit of patience and staying on top of things, you could have a nice, weed free, seeded lawn.


----------



## JayRoly

Where do I start? Kill the weeds first then plant some grass seed? What would best kill these weeds?

Total newbie to this.


----------



## ionicatoms

I would go with sod. Probably ProVista St. Aug.

You've got 250 sq.ft. Just pay a professional to do the reno. Just my opinion.


----------



## JayRoly

How much would I expect to pay to have a pro do it? With ProVista


----------



## ionicatoms

JayRoly said:


> How much would I expect to pay to have a pro do it? With ProVista


I have no idea... maybe $1,000? @dejay recently put down PV sod. Maybe he can give you a sense of the cost, but really you should get some quotes.


----------



## dejay

ionicatoms said:


> JayRoly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much would I expect to pay to have a pro do it? With ProVista
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea... maybe $1,000? @dejay recently put down PV sod. Maybe he can give you a sense of the cost, but really you should get some quotes.
Click to expand...

A pallet for my local company was $238 which if I remember right a pallet covers 250 sq/ft I think?


----------

